# Urijah Faber Calls Out Kid Yamamoto



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

After Choking out Dominic Cruz at WEC 26 you can hear him say to the camera "Kid Yamamoto, What's up?" Now, I don't know how you guys feel, but where exactly is Faber better than KID?

His wrestling isn't as good, his striking isn't as good...I just don't see it for Faber. He's great where he's at, but he's not on KID's level. I just wanted to see what you all thought.

Discuss.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Totally agree, plus Kid has his ridiculously freakish strength. Hopefully Faber doesn't buy into to all the North American-centric MMA fans and media types who think he's the greatest 145er in the history of the world. I think he'd be in for a rude awakening against any of the top 5 FWs out there right now.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Faber is full of him self, sure he's good but Kid is just on a different level he has better stand up and better ground game ,he's a lot stornger....if Faber was to fight any of the following guys at FW he would get beat,
Hioki,Tamura,Inoue,Carvalho


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

He better worry about Curan rather than Kid...lol


----------



## kegann (Jun 22, 2007)

Faber would get straight up put in the hospital ICU


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Sterling said:


> He better worry about Curan rather than Kid...lol


Lol, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Last time I checked rankings at 145 Kid wasn't top 5 with Faber #1, What up with that?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Faber is good but honestly he couldn't beat Kid. Now on the other hand if he isn't focused Jeff Curran will beat him since Big Frog aint no joke.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> Last time I checked rankings at 145 Kid wasn't top 5 with Faber #1, What up with that?


what rankings were you looking at? i havent seen a single ranking with faber at #1 and kid isnt even in the top 10 because he usually fights people in higher weight class than his natural weight in lightweight i'd have kid in top 10


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree also but I would still love to see this fight and have always been wondering if it could happen. Is KID with K-1 Heroes still?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes Kid is still with K1 and no they will never let him go, Kid is pretty much a god in that organization. Unless Faber starts getting worked over in WEC and they let him go(which at that point the fight wouldnt have the hype anyways) this fight will never happen so who gives a shit.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

to be honest as good a Urjah is I don't think he's been tested by a fighter anywhere near the caliber of Kid. I think Yamamoto would take this fairly easily.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Kid would win, obviously. Urijah is a great fighter but I think Kid is just better than him at basically everything.

I've seen Kid in the audience at some WEC events, and he has trained with AKA before...don't know what their relationship is as of right now though. Dana wants him really bad, I wouldn't say it's impossible.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I think Kid would win, obviously. Urijah is a great fighter but I think Kid is just better than him at basically everything.
> 
> I've seen Kid in the audience at some WEC events, and he has trained with AKA before...don't know what their relationship is as of right now though. Dana wants him really bad, I wouldn't say it's impossible.


Urijah doesn't train at AKA dsoes he? I thought he trained at Ultimate Fitness


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He's talking about Kid, not Faber, and Faber doesn't train at AKA.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

If these 2 guys fight, I think a ton of MMA fans would be in for a big surprise. American wrestlers are generally better than the rest of the world. So I wouldnt say that Kid is def the better wrestler. Faber has insane cardio and I think he would outwork Kid and win a UD. Faber is a beast man. 

Ill tell you one fight I wouldnt minde seeing,and its Faber vs Edgar. Edgar is a pretty small LW so a drop in weight wouldnt be out of the question. It wont happen but it would be pretty sick if it did.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> If these 2 guys fight, I think a ton of MMA fans would be in for a big surprise. American wrestlers are generally better than the rest of the world. So I wouldnt say that Kid is def the better wrestler. Faber has insane cardio and I think he would outwork Kid and win a UD. Faber is a beast man.
> 
> Ill tell you one fight I wouldnt minde seeing,and its Faber vs Edgar. Edgar is a pretty small LW so a drop in weight wouldnt be out of the question. It wont happen but it would be pretty sick if it did.


Kid went to school in Arizona and went to state championships all 4 years...3rd place his freshman year and he won 1st place for the next 3.

How is Urijah going to beat him? He's not gonna knock him out. He can't keep Kid on his back the whole fight, are you kidding me? Nobody can keep Kid on his back, the dude doesn't train with other 145ers...he's been fighting guys who walk around 20-30 pounds heavier than him his whole career. Urijah is not gonna keep Kid on his back for long, if at all. He's not gonna sub Kid. If Bibiano Fernandes, a world champion in BJJ, couldn't get a sub locked in on him (Kid was escaping subs from this guy like butter last fight, just like he did with Curran), how is Urijah gonna do it?


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

WL2FU really knows his stuff on Kid.. lol

Kid was freaking training for the wrestling olympics, so let's just say his wrestling is close to unquestionnable. 

That being said, i dont know if Kid still is as good as he was.. i havent seen or heard about him fighting lately ever since he got injured while training for the olympics.. and that was a while ago.

But, Faber's ground is pretty damn good, so i think it would be a great match.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Split said:


> WL2FU really knows his stuff on Kid.. lol
> 
> Kid was freaking training for the wrestling olympics, so let's just say his wrestling is close to unquestionnable.
> 
> ...


He just fought Bibiano Fernandes to a decision. You might be able to find it on dailymotion. Bibiano isn't very established as an MMA fighter yet but he is a BJJ world champion. Kid spent most of the fight GnPing and escaping submissions. Something went on after the first round and it really caused a lot of momentum to drop, I don't remember exactly what it was but it took FOREVER for them to get back to fighting.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Kid didn't look great in his last fight. I mean he looked good but not as good as he usually looks.

That being said I think he would handle Faber. I mean look what he did to Curran it was a 3 round beating.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Kid would whomp Faber pretty bad me thinks.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Firstly, KID Yamamoto eats nails and spits bullets. The man is a savage and has an incredible combination of wrestling, striking and natural athleticism.

I've been pretty impressed with Faber lately, but I don't think that he's realistically ready for the international stage. Yamamoto comes from a serious wrestling pedigree, and, frankly, he's better than Faber at everything Faber does best.

I agree with kds, I don't see any way that Faber can win this fight. Standing up, KID would pound his face in, and on the ground, KID would pound his face in. Seems like a pretty simple solution to me.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> He just fought Bibiano Fernandes to a decision. You might be able to find it on dailymotion. Bibiano isn't very established as an MMA fighter yet but he is a BJJ world champion. Kid spent most of the fight GnPing and escaping submissions. Something went on after the first round and it really caused a lot of momentum to drop, I don't remember exactly what it was but it took FOREVER for them to get back to fighting.


it was stupid ref positioning since they had to move it back to the middle cause they were almost out of the ring


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

isnt kid fighting gomi?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Organik said:


> isnt kid fighting gomi?


Thats been the rumor but nothing has been confirmed yet.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Idk what is going down with Kid vs Gomi. Since K-1 is having there big NYE card. But the only thing I know about it as of now is that Dida is on it. But nothing at all has been confirmed.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Asian Sensation said:


> it was stupid ref positioning since they had to move it back to the middle cause they were almost out of the ring


Yea that's right, what a buzzkill that was. Really lost a lot of momentum after that and he didn't seem like he could get back into the groove. I liked the fight because he was doing really good before that ref bullshit, and it's now confirmed that he is almost impossible to submit. That's good to know. His standup didn't look great in this fight but we know it's there. Probably just ring rust.


I would be surprised and plagued with a permanent smile if Kid vs Gomi were to happen. I would be surprised because Kid just said not too long ago that he doesn't want to fight at 155 anymore. I'm sure the money says otherwise but I dunno. Gomi is best at 160 and yes he CAN make 155 contrary to what a lot of people say...it would be a fuckin epic fight, one for the ages.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

:thumb02: i too would be plagued with a permanant smile and probably wet myself


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Asian Sensation said:


> what rankings were you looking at? i havent seen a single ranking with faber at #1 and kid isnt even in the top 10 because he usually fights people in higher weight class than his natural weight in lightweight i'd have kid in top 10


FEATHERWEIGHT DIVISION (145 pounds and under)

#1 Featherweight Fighter in the World: Akitoshi Tamura
2. "Lion" Takeshi Inoue
3. Antonio Carvalho
4. Urijah Faber
5. Masakazu Imanari
6. Hatsu Hioki
7. Jeff Curran
8. Yoshiro Maeda
9. Tenkei Fujimiya
10. Rafael Assuncao

LIGHTWEIGHT DIVISION (160-pound limit)

#1 Lightweight Fighter in the World: Takanori Gomi
2. Hayato Sakurai
3. Gilbert Melendez
4. Tatsuya Kawajiri
5. Shinya Aoki
6. Gesias "JZ" Calvancante
7. Vitor "Shaolin" Ribeiro
8. Joachim Hansen
9. Joe Stevenson
10. Mitsuhiro Ishida

Where's kid^^^^?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Who knows, he hasn't fought as much as most of those other guys have recently.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> Faber is full of him self, sure he's good but Kid is just on a different level he has better stand up and better ground game ,he's a lot stornger....if Faber was to fight any of the following guys at FW he would get beat,
> Hioki,Tamura,Inoue,Carvalho


God damn, does every fighter you ever mention HAVE to be Japanese? We get it, you're Asian, move on.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> Last time I checked rankings at 145 Kid wasn't top 5 with Faber #1, What up with that?



Kid Yamamoto is a natural 145lb fighter, he just fights at 155lb. This is a nightmare match-up for Faber, he would get pretty messed up in my opinion.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> God damn, does every fighter you ever mention HAVE to be Japanese? We get it, you're Asian, move on.


most of the top 10 fighters at featherweight are japanese


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> FEATHERWEIGHT DIVISION (145 pounds and under)
> 
> #1 Featherweight Fighter in the World: Akitoshi Tamura
> 2. "Lion" Takeshi Inoue
> ...


im assuming those are mmaweekly rankings IMO those rankings are absolute shit joachim hansen recently lost to a can and is still in top 10 ishida hasnt fought in almost a year since getting viciously beat up by gomi before that his only good win was agianst aurelio and he's still in top 10 kawajiri hasnt fought in almost a year since losing to melendez and hes in top 10 where the **** is sean sherk and frankie edgar these rankings are a joke kid definately deserves to be there


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Asian Sensation said:


> most of the top 10 fighters at featherweight are japanese


It's not just that post, it's almost everything he types.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

After curran i would love to see this fight happen it would be a real test to who the number 1 featherweights are


----------



## RVR (Sep 5, 2006)

First I don't thing any of you understand how good Urijah's wrestling is. He has wrestled in the ncaa tournament twice and holds the all time win record at UC Davis and I have to say of all the pro fighters I have watched train I would say Urijah is top of the pile.Plus his stand up is getting better each day and he has brought in some great trainers and has really put alot of time in improving his striking.Now is it better than Kids? I think not but to say he will get crushed and put in the hospital is garbage considering his only loss is to Tyson who is doing just fine at 155lbs and that fight was back and fourth. I would say Urijah wins via GnP after he opens a Marvin Eastman size cut on Kids head from elbows. If that doesn't happen then Kid will win.IMO


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Jens calling out Yamamoto- 

"As for his drop to in weight to the WEC's 145 lb. division, Pulver knows who he is looking for: "This 145 lb. division is going to blow up," he started. "I want to see [Joachim] "Hellboy" Hansen get his ass on down here and I know who you’re talking about, [Kid] Yamamoto, that’s a fight that’s been talked about for years between him and I. Let’s get him on in here too."


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Jens has a close relationship with Dana, if he beats Faber and Curran and Swanson I wouldn't be surprised to see Yamamoto come over for a fight or 2. God I hope so.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

If Yamamoto fought at 155 in the UFC I think I'd explode with happiness. I wanna see him fight guys like BJ and Sherk, but most of all I wanna see him fight Gomi.....


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Zuffa is loaning out Rani Yahya to fight Kid on NYE so K-1 might be willing to loan Kid in return. Hopefully.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

That'll be an impressive fight. Does anyone have a link to the card?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Zuffa is loaning out Rani Yahya to fight Kid on NYE so K-1 might be willing to loan Kid in return. Hopefully.


Rani's fighting Kid on NYE?? Haha...nighty night Yahya. :fight02:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

cant say ive ever seen yahya fight but his record looks half decent


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

You are missing something Asian Sensation.

Except for his fight against JZ, Rani has some fun fights. He doesn't really seem to believe in throwing punches or kicks he basically use grappling match rules. 

Fun or Sad to watch depending on your point of view he has some of the sickest submissions in MMA. Also the first few rounds of his fight with Chase Beebe was great it gets kinda old by the end though.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

so esentially he is a reverse pete spratt


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rani basically runs at fools and tries to grab their legs. It's sort of pathetic, actually. Really solid grappler, though. Rani might die in there against Kid.


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

Urija Faber is entering a world of pain.


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

0oh shit kid is fighting rani yahya, thats awsome i fukin hate rani, kids gonna smoke his goofy ass.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> Rani basically runs at fools and tries to grab their legs. It's sort of pathetic, actually.


That pretty much covers Rani's standup game, which means I don't really have to say how this fight is going to go.

Yahya matches up really badly with KID. KID has the best standup in the world for that weightclass and Rani's, as you basically said, doesn't exist.

I hope that Zuffa does get KID to fight Faber, but realistically, I think that KID is the kind of fighter that would tear Faber apart, and I've said it already on this thread.

Both Faber and Yahya have great grappling, but KID's wrestling is on another level. It's not a facet of his fighting style, it's been a f*cking part of his lifestyle since he started walking. It's not really a contest, KID can do everything that Faber can do, only better.


----------



## Jdubkilla (Oct 28, 2008)

Haa i love that California kid. Yeah that fight needs to happen. First of all Urijah for sure has better hands than yamamoto. If you've watched yamamotos fights his hands really arent that good. They both have great wrestling almost even but yamamoto is a bit better wrestler. But then again Urijah i think has better complete ground game with wrestling and jj together, and hes also got a better take down defence. Urijah is for sure stronger hes never really been out muscled. Hes more athletic and is just a natural born fighter =p. And i think yamamoto is a cocky piece of shit that needs to get his ass whooped.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Jdubkilla said:


> Haa i love that California kid. Yeah that fight needs to happen. First of all Urijah for sure has better hands than yamamoto. If you've watched yamamotos fights his hands really arent that good. They both have great wrestling almost even but yamamoto is a bit better wrestler. But then again Urijah i think has better complete ground game with wrestling and jj together, and hes also got a better take down defence. Urijah is for sure stronger hes never really been out muscled. Hes more athletic and is just a natural born fighter =p. And i think yamamoto is a cocky piece of shit that needs to get his ass whooped.


Finally someone that has actually watched faber fight. I agree with you 100 percent. Faber will push yamamota to the limit. faber Via gnp middle of the second.Yamamota would finally get his ass handed to him.:thumb02:


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Jdubkilla said:


> First of all Urijah for sure has better hands than yamamoto. If you've watched yamamotos fights his hands really arent that good.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

kid by ass handing. nuf said.


----------

